# Luthier Services



## GrouperTrooper

The shop is finished and ready to go. It's fully equipped to build acoustic and electric guitars. I am now able to offer complete luthier services.Repairs, re-frets, set ups and refinishing are also services that I can provide.Free estimates.

Send me a pm on the Forum or email my regular email address: [email protected] or phone: 850-699-4755.

Thanks,

Wally Rossow


----------



## David Ridenour

Congratulations on getting up and running. Hope you can get a lot of business sent your way from the PFF.


----------



## flynurse

need a new top for my seagull. my nephew stepped on it. i was at work when it happened, luckly for him. how much would that cost? its a dreadnaught. can you send him the bill? jk.


----------



## Lyin Dog

Can I be your apprentice?

I own several Taylors -- working towards owning a McPherson. I've been playing since 1984. Love it!


----------



## GrouperTrooper

Take a picture of it and send it to me: [email protected]

The picture needs to show as much of the damage as it can. Where are you located? I really should look at it in person to give you an exact amount but a picture would help with an estimate.


----------



## GrouperTrooper

I'm not set up for an apprenticeship program...I built the shop behind my house. You're welcome to stop by and visit anytime you're in the area. I live in Holley By The Sea, 850-699-4755


----------



## GrouperTrooper

BTT


----------



## FizzyLifter

GrouperTrooper,

Are you also still selling Ephiphone? Think that was you, from the old forum.


----------



## GrouperTrooper

Yes, it was/is me. I still have Epiphones for sale and am now doing the repairs for what used to be Harris Music on Pace. It was then called Play Hard and Iknew the owner that bought it from Harris. I walked in the store and discovered it had been sold. I bought a few guitars to put on my Ebay Store and was asked if I was interested inthe guitar tech job. Apparently the former tech, Tony Martinez left so I'm there on Mondays, Wednesdays & Fridays. Come by and see the new store.


----------



## GrouperTrooper

Sorry...the new store is called Reel Music & Sound


----------



## Jay's Discount Marine

i need the nut on my twelve string reset. remember that i told you i'm a lefty, well my guitar isn't.

for those that aren't familiar with guitar terms, that's not a joke request.


----------



## GrouperTrooper

PM sent


----------



## GrouperTrooper

Well, Reel Music & Sound is no longer open. Apparently there was some sort of snafoo in the sale and all involved parties are now involved in court hearings. The bottom line is that the store is closed for good. The good news...the General Manager, the Store Manager and I have teamed together and are opening Emerald Coast Music. The store is located on US98 in Gulf Breeze in a strip mall on the west side of the Car Wash at 98 & Oriole Beach Rd. We're looking at April 1st as our opening day. We have been tentatively approved as an Epiphone dealer with Ibanez and Fender in the works. We will carry a full line of accessories as well as guitar repairs and set ups done by yours truly 

I'll keep you all posted on our progress and invite you to the grand opening.

Wally


----------



## GrouperTrooper

Well, Emerald Coast Music will be open on 4/1/08. We're located in Parkway Plaza second store on the east end of the strip mall next to the Car Wash, US 98 & Oriole Beach Rd. in Gulf Breeze. The electricity was turned on yesterday so we'll be painting and hanging slat wall all weekend. We're a full service music store so think of us for your instruments, repairs, set ups and accessories. We're striving to make thisa neigborhood music store where folks can come in, hang out and jam a little. Stop in and say hi


----------



## Lyin Dog

What guitar lines will you carry? I sure hope someone will stock a few high end acoustics. There are brands I've never seen or played. Been shopping online for either an R. Taylor or a McPherson.


----------



## GrouperTrooper

We can get both but we probably won't stock them because of the expense. After we're established, we plan on applying for dealerships with Martin, Taylor, etc. and carrying a few high end acoustic. Experience at Harris and Play Hard taught us thatthis area won't support high end guitars. We traded several high end Taylors formore middle of the road acoustics while Reel Music was still in business. The economy has got to get a lot better before any business gambles on stocking high end items. But as I said earlier, we have a source that we can use to get any guitar on the market with full warranty. We just can't afford to have $100K worth of guitars hanging on the wall.


----------



## GrouperTrooper

The slat wall panels were finally delivered and have been installed. Guitars and other inventory are beginning to arrive on a regular basis now. The signs are up and we're looking at Friday 4/11/08 as our opening day. The address is 3057 Gulf Breeze Parkway in the Parkway Plaza.The strip mall is located next to the Waterworx Car Wash and our store is next door to the tanning salon...pedestrian traffic is very easy on theeyes

Stop by and see us when you're in the area.


----------



## GrouperTrooper

Whitney Bank promised us that our credit card machine will be there on Monday morning. We'll be open for business. Stop by and introduce yourself. i know there's quite a few musicians on this forum.

Wally


----------

